# Instructions for recruitment calls for online games



## Creamsteak

Play by Post games, nomatter where or how they are to be played, should be recruited for in the Talking the Talk Forum. Most of the Play by Posters at this site check that forum for new games and not over here.

For Play by Email games or chatroom based games, you should recruit in this forum.


----------



## Jdvn1

Something has to be changed, I think.

Play By Post is actually a category in this forum. Someone should change/delete this post or take away the Play By Post category on here.


----------

